# SE Exam Study Material - Bridge Vertical & Lateral Morning



## prapon77 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm wondering what you think it is sufficient to study on bridge topic for SE exam building focus, both vertical and lateral morning questions since it looks like there could be a few questions and from what I read it could be striaghtforward if you know the materials

So far, these are on my lists:

1. AASHTO code

2. Bridge section in SERM

3. Bridge design for the civil and structural PE exam

I feel like these should be enough for vertical but not sure if it's sufficient for lateral. Again, it's for morning questions only since I'm taking building for afternoon.

I've downloaded these as well but not sure if it's necessary:

1. LRFD Design Example for Steel Girder Superstructure Bridge

2. Comprehensive Design Example for Prestressed Concrete (PSC) Girder Superstructure Bridge with Commentary

Any tips is highly appreciated.


----------



## phecke (Sep 3, 2014)

For the lateral portion, you REALLY need to know how to develop the period , elastic seismic response coefficient (Csm), equivalent seismic load (pe(x)) and the alpha, beta, and gamma factors for seismic loading of bridges. Also be familiar with the wind loading on superstructures and piers in section 3.8 of the AASHTO, a good portion of the questions will deal with these.

I'm also going to repost what I said before to someone:

Now when it comes to the AASHTO, you don't need to know it backwards and forwards. You DO need to know how to develop loads on the bridge (both vert and lateral) and be familiar with where the chapters are and how they are laid out. You can easily get 75% of the bridge questions right with just what I've said above. When I took the exam last April (2014), I could develop the period and loads for seismic quickly which helped me on the lateral portion and I knew what load factors and combinations to use by looking at that table in chapter 3. (I forgot which table it was, but I know it's in 3. This is a good example of how well you should know the AASHTO.)

I just had the AASHTO when I took it (and I also took Buildings), but I was familiar with it as I said above and I was able to pass.


----------



## prapon77 (Sep 3, 2014)

phecke said:


> For the lateral portion, you REALLY need to know how to develop the period , elastic seismic response coefficient (Csm), equivalent seismic load (pe(x)) and the alpha, beta, and gamma factors for seismic loading of bridges. Also be familiar with the wind loading on superstructures and piers in section 3.8 of the AASHTO, a good portion of the questions will deal with these.
> 
> I'm also going to repost what I said before to someone:
> 
> ...




Any study material you would recommend to cover this?


----------



## phecke (Sep 3, 2014)

The NCEES SE Sample Questions and Solutions Book has a few examples of it in the AM Lateral Portion, Problems 105, 106 and 119.

Other than that, I had a review course put on by a company called Structural Engineering and Education Solutions that was approved by the NCSEA and the SEA National Council. Unfortunately I don't have access to that anymore.

If I can dig up some worked examples of it I'll try to post it on here, but other than that, sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

